# football coaching



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

can any 1 help me please iam looking to relocate to spain and would love to do soccer schools for kids is there a market out there for it or are there to many people doing it if some 1 could help me i would be greatful :clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know about this one, Steve Hall probably does, but I dont think he's around for now??

Jo xx


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont know about this one, Steve Hall probably does, but I dont think he's around for now??
> 
> Jo xx


some 1 will know lane:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Aghh. a man after my own heart. Yes, there are a few set-up and many councils run their own sports prgrammes but I am sure you can carve a niche but BEWARE you are going to be hit by the papeleo! 

One of my best friends is in charge at Jávea I am sure he'd give you some help. Mark Catlin - top guy.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Aghh. a man after my own heart. Yes, there are a few set-up and many councils run their own sports prgrammes but I am sure you can carve a niche but BEWARE you are going to be hit by the papeleo!
> 
> One of my best friends is in charge at Jávea I am sure he'd give you some help. Mark Catlin - top guy.


iam alevel 1 but going to do level 2 coaching badge would love some help love football it my live if he can help woul be great thanks mate wot is papeleo:clap2:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Papeleo is the mound of paperwork you are going to have to go through. If you don't know what it is I am afraid you are in for a big surprise! 

I'll PM you tomorrow.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Papeleo is the mound of paperwork you are going to have to go through. If you don't know what it is I am afraid you are in for a big surprise!
> 
> I'll PM you tomorrow.


thank u i will do wot it takes 
 anything


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have just realised - you do not speak Spanish?


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I have just realised - you do not speak Spanish?


will that matter i will take classes if i have to :tongue1:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, it WILL matter. I think you'd do better in th UK, USA, Cyprus etc 

You could try Spain Football - Enjoy The Beautiful Game in Sunny Spain


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, it WILL matter. I think you'd do better in th UK, USA, Cyprus etc
> 
> You could try Spain Football - Enjoy The Beautiful Game in Sunny Spain


i would take spanish lesson if mean i can get help


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

francisbl said:


> i would take spanish lesson if mean i can get help



Francis maybe you could start with English lessons, once you can spell, then move on to another language


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mayotom said:


> Francis maybe you could start with English lessons, once you can spell, then move on to another language


... but how do you know its his english thats not to standard?? It maybe his typing?? or he may have a "gammy" keyboard??????

Jo xxx


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL!! This place puts a smile on on face Better than eastenders


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> LOL!! This place puts a smile on on face Better than eastenders


Most things are better than Eastenders at the moment, isnt it depressing!! Hey, anyone from Alicante on here?? Are Roxy and the baby staying at a villa near you??

Jo xxx


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

but the irish bloke wont understand the english in that


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

francisbl said:


> but the irish bloke wont understand the english in that


will you please chill out !! It doesnt matter where people come from, its where they're going thats important!! 

How about you actually come over for a fact finding visit, get yourself into some british bars (avoid the irish ones lol !!) and ask around at what work is available, how others have succeeded in staying here, what the pitfalls are etc??

Jo xxx


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

francisbl said:


> but the irish bloke wont understand the english in that



ROTFL Did you not know that The english invented the Language then the Irish *Perfected it*


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

mayotom said:


> ROTFL Did you not know that The english invented the Language then the Irish *Perfected it*


disagree there the irish tryed to copy and couldnt


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, it WILL matter. I think you'd do better in th UK, USA, Cyprus etc
> 
> You could try Spain Football - Enjoy The Beautiful Game in Sunny Spain


Steve they are light years ahead of us in *soccer* coaching in the US. My mate coaches kids in Italy, he couldn't speak the language at all when he started, but his partner was fluent, so I guess he is now.

I think that their badges differ from ours, my son wanted to take his when he was in Australia and was told that they would not be recognised in the UK, best he check it out first.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

francisbl said:


> disagree there the irish tryed to copy and couldnt


Ah noooo. we perfected it then Thought it to the masses around the world in the countries the British had invaded....

I know some parts of my Great nation has some F***ed up accents, I can't understand some..

but then there's the Geordies, the Scousers, the cockneys, then the Manks


ooh I wonder have I upset anybody.... hehe he he 
:focus:

would you consider here in Middle east for Soccer work there are loads of Academies opening here, mainly by the Premiership clubs, But I have no Idea who to contact for that


----------



## El Pichichi (Jun 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Most things are better than Eastenders at the moment, isnt it depressing!! Hey, anyone from Alicante on here?? Are Roxy and the baby staying at a villa near you??
> 
> Jo xxx


Better than Eastenders? Blasphemy. It's the realistic story lines that keep it so fresh. Take Bradley for instance, who knew we had X-Men living in our community who can withstand gas explosions? Eastenders is always first to the real issues!

As for this thread. I think a grounding of english is important o.p but if you are willing to put the time and effort in to improve both your english and spanish then there is nothing stopping you, just realise it is going to be a lot of hard work and that is before you even get to Spain!

The U.S are crying out for coaches and I would seriously look into that as an option if you are serious and wish to leave England/Cyprus. I was once offered a scholarship out there (so any one can get one!) but turned it down as it wasn't the right time. I doubt they would offer me a kick off the side these days.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

francisbl said:


> can any 1 help me please iam looking to relocate to spain and would love to do soccer schools for kids is there a market out there for it or are there to many people doing it if some 1 could help me i would be greatful :clap2:


You might want to look at this to give you some ideas about setting up a summer school football camp in Spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Why does the above link come out super big??


----------



## mcginlay (Dec 10, 2008)

*Football coaching*

One option would be to concentrate your efforts around one of the big cities in Spain. Target the British, American and bi-lingual school and send them a good looking CV offering your services to take groups of children maybe during curricular time or as an extra-curricular activity. You will need to be of a good standard for the bigger schools - its all about how you sell yourself.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

mcginlay said:


> One option would be to concentrate your efforts around one of the big cities in Spain. Target the British, American and bi-lingual school and send them a good looking CV offering your services to take groups of children maybe during curricular time or as an extra-curricular activity. You will need to be of a good standard for the bigger schools - its all about how you sell yourself.


cheers for that


----------



## Nz Kiwi (Nov 30, 2013)

I coach football to kids in New Zealand and have a junior coaching badge. I am keen to get as many coaching qualifications as possible.

I can imagine it would be pretty difficult to find work coaching in Spain. They have one of the best coaching systems in the world and I can imagine that they would be seriously biased towards Spanish nationals. You might stand a chance as a U.K citizen as you generally have a good footballing reputation. New Zealand is known for its rugby, not football, so it would be much harder for us to break through. I never really see coaching as a job though, I am completely happy to volunteer to coach. Not worried about finding money in that field (which is an incredibly difficult field to break into. Professional coaching in Spain would be one of the most competitive markets imo). I can imagine there would be many clubs out there (probably in the smaller towns) that would take volunteer coaches who had a few badges though. This is what I hope to be able to do at some point when I get to Spain.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Nz Kiwi said:


> I coach football to kids in New Zealand and have a junior coaching badge. I am keen to get as many coaching qualifications as possible.
> 
> I can imagine it would be pretty difficult to find work coaching in Spain. They have one of the best coaching systems in the world and I can imagine that they would be seriously biased towards Spanish nationals. You might stand a chance as a U.K citizen as you generally have a good footballing reputation. New Zealand is known for its rugby, not football, so it would be much harder for us to break through. I never really see coaching as a job though, I am completely happy to volunteer to coach. Not worried about finding money in that field (which is an incredibly difficult field to break into. Professional coaching in Spain would be one of the most competitive markets imo). I can imagine there would be many clubs out there (probably in the smaller towns) that would take volunteer coaches who had a few badges though. This is what I hope to be able to do at some point when I get to Spain.


Don't discard the possibility. Most bilingual schools in Madrid teach sport in English, and there is a general demand for sport to be taught in English, by natives, during the long sumer holidays. Many kids go on summer camps that sell themselves on having native English teachers. Also there is a demand for rugby coaching for kids. While still being a minority sport in Spain, rugby is recognised and there are various clubs and competitions run for kids.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

mcginlay said:


> One option would be to concentrate your efforts around one of the big cities in Spain. Target the British, American and bi-lingual school and send them a good looking CV offering your services to take groups of children maybe during curricular time or as an extra-curricular activity. You will need to be of a good standard for the bigger schools - its all about how you sell yourself.


Interestingly, Glen Hoddle came to Spain to coach youngsters. He started his coaching academy. Many of his youngsters played in the Spanish third or fourth division side Jerez industrial. Find a way to contact Glen and you'll get the information you need.


----------

